# On Commercial Packaged Bacon



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Here's the scenario: 

It's the middle of summer. Power's out. No more freezer and fridge.
What can we do to the packaged bacon we have in the freezer?

How long can they keep at room temperature? 
Should we take them out of their vacuum-sealed packages and let them air-dry? Or, not?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Simple solution, get out your canning jars and process the bacon.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

charito said:


> Here's the scenario:
> 
> It's the middle of summer. Power's out. No more freezer and fridge.
> What can we do to the packaged bacon we have in the freezer?
> ...


I've never seen it air dried before but there are a number of video's on canning bacon. The best one's I've seen that worked well had them separated by parchment paper and rolled up then put in the jar.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

If it was a matter of losing it before it went bad....eat it.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

inceptor said:


> I've never seen it air dried before but there are a number of video's on canning bacon. The best one's I've seen that worked well had them separated by parchment paper and rolled up then put in the jar.


I kinda made the mistake of not doing it that way, but just packing it in the jars. After processing, it becomes one big clump though you can break it up as it cooks in the pan. Now I know that if I want slices, to use the parchment paper. 

The only downside to home canned bacon is it will never get crispy


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

And btw.......hams & bacon are labeled as smoked &/or cured but it's done for flavor, not preservation like it used to be. So unless you or your butcher has thoroughly salted, cured, and slow smoked it to keep longer, they will rot.


----------

